# CANARIAN LEGAL ALLIANCE



## Makai Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

We received the following email from an individual that is not registered as a board user, and thus cannot post:

_This might be a new scam.
A legal firm dealing with spanish timeshare.with fees up front.
Had a cold call from them to say was I interested in taking Marriott to spanish court, as Marriott may have broken spanish law in their sale to me and others .
Im not interested as I've had a good experience with Marriott, even if they had made mistakes with the sale, but it did occur to me this could be a scam.
Any information on this might be worth gathering on the TUG website _​


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2017)

As I recall, there was a persistant and irritating guest promoting this on  TUG some time back.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 6, 2017)

Search for CANARIAN comes up empty -- did that before posting.  Maybe prior posts were deemed spam and deleted, or company was going by a different name.


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 6, 2017)

If you search "Canarian Legal Alliance" on the internet, you will find their website as well as articles discussing them.  They have law offices all over Europe, but seem to specialize on canceling Spanish timeshare contracts.  Spain does not allow contracts lasting longer than 50 years (perpetual) as well as any contracts using floating weeks.  CLA has been getting people out of said contracts with rather frequent success.  They have been getting full refunds of original purchase prices, plus legal fees.  Supposedly 77 cases have been successfully adjudicated by the Spanish Supreme Court.

The CLA is also discussed quite often on www.insidetimeshare.com, which is a European timeshare website.  I regularly follow insidetimeshare as they do touch on US timeshare topics, especially Diamond.  Form your own opinion.  I have no dog in this fight.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 9, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> As I recall, there was a persistant and irritating guest promoting this on  TUG some time back.



I recall it also . ( perhaps 2years ago ) 

The information was basically what Iggyearl posted .
I believe it was “allowed “ ( ie not deleteted by moderator) due to the usefulness of the information . 

IMO - this is a better thread for a “first time guest “searching the internet for information .


----------

